#  ?

## RN3FZ

?



http://qrp.ru/articles/56-ra3aae-articles/474-metelka

----------


## RK4FB

> ?


,       ,     ..?         .  :Very Happy:

----------


## er1cs

,               80 ?          .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,       ,   ,


  ,       30 XX   .    "" .  , .       RA3AAE.   ,   .                  -   .

----------


## RK1AT

.    .     EH  Spin,       .
        !

----------


## AlexanderT

, ""     ,     ,  ""     :Wink: 

       .
 ,     ,        ,  ,          - ""    .
               .
    -  " "    .
  :(    ,       ?

----------


## RX4HX

> :         - (  - ) .


    ,       .      .         -        ,    800  ,      ?    ?
  .

----------


## Serge A. Pasko

.  ,   ,    .         .
        .            ,  ,        .      ,    .           ,         .     ,   .

      .         ,    .      .      ,    .     ,      .    .       . .   ,    ,    ,      .          .     !!!

   .     .   ,     ,   /,  ,      .  .   ,       ,   ,       .

 ,       ,   ,       .    ,        .         .

    ,         .
    (     ).    ,     .       ,     . -))

73! , 8.

----------


## RK4FB

> ...    ,       
>     ,      -     ""     ,  ,     ...


    , ,    -              :Very Happy: ,    ,  -  .
  ,   Intel        ,   ,             !             .

----------


## RN3DEK

!
 ""  MMANe.
24   500,   60    3 .    ,    .
,  :
 ,   ,  ,    30,  .      22.
-,      3,5.
 ?
SUV.

----------


## EW1SW

!    ...    ""! SUV " ""  .  !     ,   .    ,.  .   .     ,    -  .           ?

----------


## AlexanderT

md
      -   ,         .    ""    ,   .    
-------------------------------------------
         ?

----------


## RK4FB

> RA3AAE,            .    ?


,   !           .    !

          , -  .  :  ,          ,      ,    .      : 
"         ,          ,           .  ,            .        [4]:

"         500...1000 /        (, , ,   . .),     (. .  . ,       ).   ,             ".

       . ,       . .  [5]: "  1757 .  (Beccaria)       ,   "  ".      , ,       ,    .           ".

  , ,    .      ,            ( 30 )   .    ,           1,5 ,  -   ()     .   . ,           ,     ."

----------


## RK4FB

> *RK4FB* ! 
>       -  off-top. ,      ,       ,     .


 CADET!  ,           ,      . 
,       *     ,    ,*     -  ,    ,  . 
     -,  ,   ,     .       ""  ...
   -  ,             ,    .

----------


## RK4FB

> *RK4FB*
>            .


  ,   ,    ,   .        ,   -     .. ,       ,      ?



> :       ?


   -  .3  .    ,          - .

----------


## RK4FB

> RK4FB!
> ...   ,        -        .  ,     .  ,            ,    .         ,        .       .


 CADET! 
        ? 
    ,    .

             ,    : 
" :     ,       ""?       ,        ,      ."

,    , ,     ,   .            ?

----------


## RK4FB

> ...
>        ,          ,   .      ,        ,     ,      ,      .


      -  .     CADET,     ,      ?

----------


## CADET

.

http://www.computer-museum.ru/connect/loomis.htm

----------


## Alex Goncharov

To RK4FB

   .          -.   ,         ().          ( 12         ) -         (   ). 
    ,        .    .
73!

----------


## Alex Goncharov

QUOTE:
   -       ,    .         ,  ,       ,       ,    -   .      .

    . .       . , ,    ? ,   ,          (   , ,  ).   /        ,              .     .       -   .     GP  .        , ,  .
   (   )

----------


## RK4FB

> . .       .


  ,         ""  ?       ?



> , ,    ?


     -      .

----------


## RK4FB

> To RK4FB
>        ,  .  ,   ,    ( )      (            ).     ,      .      . :     ,   (    ).


   - ""       .     ---  ?      ,         ?




> .  ,   .     , ,  ( ,  ).  ,     ,  ,   ,   (  ,  -     ,    ).


 ,     -                  .

----------


## Vadim

,         ! :-)
    ...  "" -  .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

-   ,     ,     -  .        (             ).   .    90 ,   ,   20  (   45    ).     ,  ,  ,          (,   ..   ),   -?   -     (  53)    . , ,   (   ),      ,       .    .

----------


## RK4FB

> To RK4FB:      !,  ,  !   !  ,.


  ,   ,    -...
     ,            :Very Happy:  
http://qrp.penzanet.ru/modules/secti...ticle&artid=35

----------


## RK4FB

.
 ,     ,       ,    .     -     ,       ,      ,      /....  14         3.        "    ", "         "     .           --- ,     .

----------


## R9LZ

,     .
    "",   .
    -   .
     " ,  """.
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=13156&start=0
    -     .

 .

----------


## Vadim

.. ( ),    Alex Goncharov,    (   )   . ,     ,        ,            ...    ,        . , ,       1   ,  " "    ,    " "      .   ,     1   50     20!    ,         1   !?   ,         ?    ""   15 !   ,    ,  " "       ,   ,   . 
,  ,    ,      ,   ,          ! :-).  ,   "   "      ,       ,     ""     ...     ,           (  )      ,   " -" :-)???
,        .. ! :-)

----------


## Alex Goncharov

, - RK4FB,    - .   ,    :       (  ,  ,  ...  ,  ""            -  ,   ),    - .   .    (  ). ,    .      .   ,      (   ,    ).     ,     .      ,     .        ( ),   ,     .           RK4FB (    ),      .   ,  ,    .    .

----------


## RK4FB

> ,     ...


1.       - .
2.   " "?        .
3.       -       .   .  ,  -  ,     .
4.   ?     ?   ?
5.       -        ,      -  !      .
6.       "       "        .         .

----------


## UN7TER

!!!!!       ,  1989        ,         .   ()        ,          .
  P.S.      " "

----------


## RK4FB

TO Alex Goncharov
    - , ,      .       4 :  " "    .  - .   ,       -      !  - .         -  .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

. ... .

----------


## RK4FB

RU-QRP 
http://qrp.penzanet.ru/modules/secti...ticle&artid=39

----------


## VP

> ,       " "     .                            .  
>        ,         ,      .          "".


   ,    ,     ,     .           .          -  ,        -     " ".

----------


## Alex Goncharov

! ,  !    ?
      (     ,     ).      ,      ,          .  ,     -   .    (      (    )     ,    .    ,    .        ... ,      ,   ,     RK4FB (   "  ",  ,     ).   , ,        .  .        ,     .        ,   (          ).   ,   ,      ,              .    ,  ,  ,     ,  .  ..,  .  ,  ,       .         . , ,      (  )    ,     ( )    ,    ?  , ,  . ,        (, , ),     .      ?      ,        .
 ,    ()   ,       .      ,     - . 
 , " ",        (     ,    ,         ).

----------


## YuraSanych

*VP* ():



> *md* ():
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				   -   :   -   ,         .     ""    ,   .    ?    , ,      ... 73!
> 			
> 		
> ...


   ? ,         ?    ...       ,        .       .  :
_ -     !_

*RK4FB*
,        . ,   ,     :    ,   .          ?
Alex Goncharov  CADET  +1

----------


## CADET

" "      -,         - .        -     . ,   ,          "  ",       .     .

----------


## Vadim

!

             (  )  !      .    ""  ,      !         ,            () . ,     ,    ,    -.  99%     ! :-)        ? ,       ...         "   "       ...   , , , ,  ,    ,   ,  ,    ,     ... :-).
,     .  , .

----------


## VP

> ! ,  !


 !  ,      ,     ,        (.  )    .       (   ..),     ,      "", ""  . . ,      ...

To CADET: "      " -  ,  "    ". : "...         "  "".   -      . ,        "  ",      .
            - " "   .   ""    ,     .      -    ( )   ""  .

  ""      - ,      ,     !

----------


## CADET

"   " -  , .   ,             ,   ,      . 

PS:    " " -    . Ÿ    .

----------


## RK4FB

> *RK4FB*
> ,        . ,   ,     :    ,   .          ?
> Alex Goncharov  CADET  +1


 ,      :Very Happy:  ,      .
      CADET'a

----------


## Alex Goncharov

(CADET),    :  rar-   (   ).

----------


## md

...       ( !!!)     ,      "". ,   .      ,     "MD -   !".     ... !

----------


## CADET

,  *md* ,     QTH   " - ",              ,   .   ,   (    ),   VK/ZL    ,     NA       " - ". 
,      ,    ,  ,         .         - . 
,      ,       ,  " ", , ,   VK/ZL.
73!

----------


## Vadim

"        , .. ,    .             -    ,    .     ." -  RA3AAE,     ,  ,            !   -       "" :-).         "  "      ("    "),  , ,   ,  ,    -   ()...   ,     " "     ,           !       ,        (   )      (    !).  ,      ?   ,     -   ,    ,     ? (  -   ). ,    ,          ... :-).
   "" (   ).            (     "" :-))   .  "",       ()    30    -      ...       ""    ...  ""    ()       ...     ,         !     -  ""  ,     ,         30 !  ,      :-),  , -      ,         1-2 ! :-).        " " ! :-)). 
      ... ,         ... :-)

----------


## CADET

,     ,      ? ? ? ?   , !      ?  ,   ,    . ,     .  ,        ?       DX-? (hi!) 
   .     ,  ,              .  ,  ,    ,    .        . ,            D.  ,   ,     ,    ,   ,   ,  ,    .   ,  ,        D,           F.             ,  : *      ,      D             ,            ,  .         .* 
73!

----------


## VP

. CADET,   ,   .    ,    .     ,       .     (   ),       ,       ,    .      ,     -,   ,   ,     (  )   .      ,      . ,   . .       .  ..,             .

  .     (. , .207).   95...120 ,       -       ,  ,    ,   .    D,     60...80 .       .        ,    .     ( , .83)      40...60 .,     100 .    -  20 .!      ,    10        ,  ,  .

     ( / )  ,    10      ""  ,   ,       10      60 . - ,            .

----------


## VP

> :   D  .


  ,     ,    . , CADE,  ,   20-     !   ,      -   (   ).    ,        ,    ,     .         ,  ,  ,            - F.    ,    ,  ,     -   -   :   F!    ,  ,     ,  ,    .        .      ,       , , D.    .    F   ,    F1  F2.        .

  ,      . ,    (),       30- ,     5...30    (- 2...5 ).    ,    .      ,    , ,  -     ! ,  ,           0,2.    .

 ,  Vadim`               ,  ,    !       .   CADET    ,     ""  D   .    D,  ,    ?!?

     ,   -    .          " "  ,  ,    ,   .
    ,         .            !   " "  . ,  ,    "Forward Scattering" (    ).

----------

!
    .  4        ,       .   ,           .    30 ,        .    ,      .        ,    .   -     - .
    .            .          ,     ,             .                .          ,    ,   ,    .   ,             ,    ,     ,           ,      VT. 
           ,   ,   ,    .
73!   .

----------


## VP

,  !       .   ,        .           .          " 1",       40-   33     .   ,     ,      "" -         (  , 1- ,   ).

         (, 1936).    . ,    ,    10...12 .       .  ,     ... 

   ,         DX     -  . ,  ,       ,   ,      .     ,  ,    ,    .        ,         ,    ""      .               -     .   ,        ,     120    90,       .  ,   -  ,    ,          -   ,  ,       ,  ,       .

----------


## Pic_599

> .
> 
> http://www.computer-museum.ru/connect/loomis.htm


 CADET  , .   , -   : *             22 .        190 .*???
    1     1,5 ,        190 .....       190 ....  -   :Very Happy:       ,     22 !     ,          :Crazy:  
    ,   "",      ,   ,    - .  .

----------


## Pic_599

-      ,  ,    .    ,  .        (  -         :Very Happy:  ).
   ,     "...,     ...",   -     .  ,  -       .   :Very Happy:    .

----------


## VP

, !     ,   .  ,  ,    .         ,      .   1-       1,5 ,  -!              ,    .       ,    ,  7000 !               6 .      .       " ",    ,         .. "  .    ", .-, 1911 .   -  :
http://www.chem.hawaii.edu/uham/kite.html
http://www.wireservices.com/n9zrt/kite.html
http://www.naturalhistorymag.com/edi...7_04_pick.html

    (,   ,    ).           . 16    ( )  -    ,   ,  .         (   -) -    ?    ,        600    ,     ,       .     ,    ,  -         .   ,  - !

----------


## AlexanderT

:Smile:

----------


## VP

,         : "     -    ,     2.5-3       15   50 ." <http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/index.php?action=vth  read&forum=5&topic=2  9774&page=1>
     " ",  .

----------



----------


## DL3MIH

> .


 .      .
   .

----------


## UR4UBQ

> .          " 1",       40-   33     .


    ,          ** 21  36.125             ,        .            -    15 - 17    4      12 - 15  .         -     ,    ,   - , ,      ,           -     ,    12  14 ,     .     **  ,   -311   ,     ,    ,       ,  ,  - 3-4 ,     , .,     ,     .      ...

----------


## 2009

> -     **


""    - 60.   ,       ,    ...      ...    ,    -      7-11.
       ,         .     ""   ...       ...
 :Crazy:

----------


## 2009

> .


 ::::  ::::  :::: 
      ,  ?
-----------------
  :    =    !
       ...    ...
  ,   - !

----------


## 2009

> ?


 -  ,     !
 :!:  :Super: 
 ,     ,    - !
 ?
  ""         .
 ,     , **,    ,     ....

----------

Stalker

----------


## ex EW1DC

,         ,       .      . 1)      ? 2)        ? 3)    ? 4)          ?.      ,        .

----------

LY1SD, R6CW_Alex, rw3zg

----------


## ex EW1DC

"        ?"

 RK4FB,     ,       ,       .               .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## ex EW1DC

UA9AU,          ,          .    ?

----------


## Alex Goncharov

2005,  ,    .  .     ? ...   , , .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

,  -  . Ahoj!

----------

LY1SD, RZ6FE

----------


## Alex Goncharov

OK9ZBA Ahoj, ,    .    , , ,      ,  ,    .       . ,       . ... ,           . .

----------

LY1SD, RZ6FE

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,        ,   .


   ?
,  ,  ,     .
.   :



> ?


,     .  ,   - ,           .
     ,     , -     " -   " . ?

----------

LY1SD

----------


## RZ6FE

> ?!


 , . -     ,   ()       "",    -   -       .   40        .   maa  .   ,                 . ,     ,      . 
 -        .   ""  , - -   .
 -       2 :

----------


## Alex Goncharov

"" " - , .      :   Yagi)))     ,   () .         .       ,   ,       .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

,  .    ,      .

*  18 ():*




> Ahoj   ...     .  (!)    - , .  ,     
>    Boris..  
> Naschledanou!


   CW  OK DX Contest,      (    ! -    ).           , ,   .           .     ,    "" -  !

----------

RD7M

----------


## Boris..

> ...          , ,    ...


 :: 
 :Cool: 

 
, -  ?       ,   .     ,   -   :Rolling Eyes: .... ::::

----------


## RZ6FE

> 


   - http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1266965 -    **?*  .*

----------


## 240

> 40        .


   .    -.  ()  .
     (      )  (   )      ,        ,     , -  !

   .. ,     (?)  .    - .   . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RZ6FE

> 


   -     . ...      -   ... :Smile: 
     -    300       .      .

----------


## RZ6FE

> ,    .,   .


.  ,  - https://yadi.sk/i/1DiXF9f7sRZKe

----------


## RZ6FE

> .,


     -  .
     :

      -...  ... :Smile:

----------

Boris..

----------

ua4sz

----------

